# Chamber Vacuum's - Which One(s)



## stewie-q (Sep 20, 2018)

Food Savers just aren't cutting it anymore and with the cost of the bags eating into meat sale savings, I'm looking to investing in a vacuum chamber.  

Does anyone have any experience with:  
*Cabela's VPC115 - *https://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-VPC-CHAMBER-MACHINE/1849756.uts 

Or 

*LEM's MaxVac Pro *
- https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/LEM-MaxVac-Pro-Chamber-Vacuum-Sealer 

I'm seeking pros/cons/personal reviews & insights/additional options.


----------



## kruizer (Sep 20, 2018)

Seems to me you can buy an awful lot of meat for 800 or 900 bucks.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 20, 2018)

Basic differences: 

I decided I'm just to long in the tooth to buy a chamber vacuum machine.
If this was the 1970's, and I was living off of game meat like we were at the time, it would be practical for me.


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 20, 2018)

I bought the Vacmaster 320 chamber sealer March of 17. I have it on a cut down roll around cart. I bought it for my little sideline bacon business. We use that thing almost every day for something or other. We have a Foodsaver 4000 series in the kitchen for resealing chip bags. When that machine fritzes out, I won't replace it, but use the Vacmaster for all the sealing chores. Plus I like the fact I can seal up soups and other liquids easily. If you have the room for it, the chamber sealer is the way to go


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 20, 2018)

SQ, I have had the VP215 for over 5 years and love it, check out the webstaurantstore site for best deal. Bags can be found online for 30-45 bucks per thousand depending on the size.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 20, 2018)

Check out Lisa at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.

She is a site sponsor and lots of guys here have purchased from her. Top notch service as well.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 20, 2018)

https://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited...ber-Vacuum-Sealing-Machine-VACMASTERVP215.htm


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 20, 2018)

I have the Vacmaster VP112S and it is a great machine, for the price. It works great and hasn't given me a single problem in the 2 years I have owned it.


----------

